# Teaser---Pics



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Posting pics. Had a tough time with video. Shell is held in right hand like so:


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The gun is mounted while holding the shell like so:


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

After firing two shots, the gun is opened, shells are ejected, and it is a quick motion to get the shell into the chamber like so:


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Close the action, quick mount, and you can fire a third shell as shown. The gun in the photo is my Remington Model 3200. My sxs has extractors rather than ejectors so it is difficult. Many thanks to Arthur Morris (deceased) who showed me this technique with his single shot shotgun which was his favorite rabbit gun. He would get a quick second shot out of that gun.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love it  This forum is always educational


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Love it  This forum is always educational


My friend Arthur Morris was the son of an Arkansas sharecropper. He also worked on the Mississippi River. Real old timer---he encouraged me to become a hunter safety instructor. We taught together. I learned a lot from him.


----------

